# The sand dwellers from "Pisces" farm



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

This thread is dedicated to sand dwellers from our farm. I will post new movies & pictures from time to time. I hope you'll all enjoy it :thumb:

*Xenotilapia spilopterus kachese & Mabilibili:*




























*Movie (HD):*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX4mcYFl ... ideo_title

Johnathan.


----------



## Cooder (Jul 19, 2011)

good stuff!! awesome images. Im subscribed! :thumb:


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

Cheers for posting the video, great fish, would love some of those, what was the Cyp with the yellow body and blue fins ? Very nice . . . :thumb:

Cheers, Sean :fish:


----------



## Creepy85 (Aug 26, 2009)

> hat was the Cyp with the yellow body and blue fins ?


thats are Cyprichromis spec Jumbo Kitumba


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice looking fish Ã¢â‚¬â€œ thanks for sharing.

Do your XenoÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s swim up to the top of the tank to feed? I ask because my Cyps make it impossible to get any food down to the substrate. My Brevis and Calvus have learned to come up off the bottom and fight for the food. So, itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s not really a problem with them. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m just wondering if sand sifters make the same adjustment.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

Jonathan, perfect fish, as always. Someday, I hope to have a fishroom ( or farm) to rival yours.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello all & Thank u.
*Sean* the _Cyprichromis_ is a Kitumba(dominant male) as *Simon* mentioned. 
*Jrf*, the Xeno's don't have any problems feeding from the surface.
Thank u *shellies215*, i hope someday your dream will come true :thumb:


----------



## sapir7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing fish, I've really enjoyed the videos and pics you posted in the past. I'm originally from Jerusalem living in Las Vegas, I visit Israel atleast once a year sometimes more. What part of Israel are you in? Maybe in my next visit I can come check out your fish farm if it's ok with you. I only keep Tanganyikans by the way :thumb:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice! Btw: what program do you use to edit videos?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you.
*Sapir*, The farm is located near Haifa city, you are more then welcome to visit our farm :wink: 
*Russ*, i use "AVS Video Editor" (http://www.avs4you.com/AVS-Video-Editor.aspx), very easy to use with many nice features.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

New shot from today-

*Xenotilapia spilopterus Kachese:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHg8GoQH ... ideo_title


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

*Callochromis macrops Ndole "red":*



















*Mouthbrooding female:*









*Spawning video:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_Wrm6S9 ... ideo_title

(sorry for the low quality- captured 4 years ago)


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Johnathan said:


> *Callochromis macrops Ndole "red":*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same fish, amazing color when they spawn. One of my males has a ton of red a bit more then yours and the other has more black like yours. Great fish thanks for the pics


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you.
Usually, in a group only one male will be dominant & will show full color.
Share photos of your group with us if you can :thumb:


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Johnathan said:


> Thank you.
> Usually, in a group only one male will be dominant & will show full color.
> Share photos of your group with us if you can :thumb:


Ya they are in a 220 7' tank so each male clams one end, but they sure do fight like crazy. I will try and get a few pics, but i'm sure as you know and anyone that owns callo's they are hard to photograph


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Here a quick video of the red-er male I took this morning before I turned the lights on. I just can not get a good picture of them with my crappy camera  
http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh29 ... olebay.mp4


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice male :thumb:


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

*Callochromis stappersii Ikola "red raspberry":*










*Spawning video:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVHudcwe ... r_embedded

.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

*Callochromis macrops Ndole "red" mouthbrooding female video:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y-3moB8 ... ideo_title


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

The largest sand dweller at lake Tanganyika:

_*Grammatotria lemairii*_



















*Video of a brooding pair:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vTdT5fq ... ideo_title

.


----------



## axelfoley (Mar 11, 2010)

Furcifer158 said:


> Here a quick video of the red-er male I took this morning before I turned the lights on. I just can not get a good picture of them with my crappy camera
> http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh29 ... olebay.mp4


it looks like we need a password before we can view it


----------

